# Brute 750 thermostat sticking ?



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

so my brute over heats after about five minutes of operating. My fan is working the bottom water line is staying cool but the top water line is buring hot. Could this be my thermostat or water pump. or any other suggestions thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, if you were not getting anything to the radiator, that top line would also be cool. So, it might be sticking partly open/closed but there is flow. Its cheap enough to replace so go a head. Next check all parts of your radiator for buildup...especialy in the corners. Use a flashlight and shine it through. Next take a good look inside to see if you can tell if any cores are plugging up or if there is any nastyness in there. It doesn't take much.


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

so i checked my thermostat in a pot of water and it opened and closed so it isnt that. what else could be my problem water pump ?


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

Oxidation and cooked mud on the radiator spray it with aluminum brightner let it sit for 5 mins or so and rinse thoroughly it will shine like new mine was doin the same thing looked clean till I sprayed it down and u can see the real story then it's about 10 bucks a gallon at car quest or Orileys. Dilute it 2 to 1 with water


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

ya it will over heat once you drive it and at idle it will run for a while than the fan will kick in and run and run but it wont cool the bike down enough to shut the fan off at just an idle


----------

